# soooo fess up, who's doing what I do lol



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need to fess up, I watch two tv shows that my dh HATES, he gets so worked up:HistericalSmiley: maybe that's why I like watching them:innocent: here goes my secret, I watch Honey BooBoo:w00t: I know:mellow: and I watch Sister Wives:brownbag: why I don't know, I just find them interesting ( ok sick) in a weird sort of way

ok now it's your turn, what's your dirty little secret, what do you watch that you wish maybe you didn't


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaha I've seen several episodes of Sister Wives, although I don't keep up with the show. I do regularly watch Keeping up with the Kardashians. :blush: Does that make you feel better??


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I watch True Blood, Al can take or leave it...I have no idea why I watch it,it's not my thing, but for some reason....
Same with Sex and The City when it was on..., I still watch old episodes...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hahaha I've seen several episodes of Sister Wives, although I don't keep up with the show. I do regularly watch Keeping up with the Kardashians. :blush: Does that make you feel better??


yes:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I like to watch something that doesn't demand my complete attention while I brush my dogs. At that time Judge Judy is on. And I have to confess that I am becoming more like her...For instance, if it doesn't seem reasonable, it is probably not true. Another of her maxims: if you are honest, you don't need a good memory. I might have gotten into trouble on this forum by applying Judge Judy's rules. I know I have. Sometimes I think she is really mean, other times I want to be like her. Most often I am completely flabbergasted my the people who appear on nationwide television to gripe about minutia. After that the news comes on, and I have the choice of blowing my brains out or having a second cocktail. Thus far I have chosen the second cocktail.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My guilty pleasure is just about anything on Bravo. I love the Real Housewives. Beverly Hills is my fave. I DVR the shows and watch while I do laundry all day Saturday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been watching Gypsy Sisters all day on TLC. I keep up with all the Real Housewives shows! I did watch some of Sister Wives earlier. Oh do I love have an occasional Sunday off from work!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I love Honey Boo Boo! When I am babytalking to Tiffany, I sometimes call her Tiffy Boo Boo Child. :HistericalSmiley:

I love all those other trashy shows on TLC...Toddlers and Tiaras, My Strange Addiction, My Crazy Obsession, Extreme Cheapskates, etc.

Some people think it's embarrassing that I'm an adult and I love My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic (and I collect My Little Pony stuff). But whatever. It's actually quite well-written and it's really adorable!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I need to fess up, I watch two tv shows that my dh HATES, he gets so worked up:HistericalSmiley: maybe that's why I like watching them:innocent: here goes my secret, I watch Honey BooBoo:w00t: I know:mellow: and I watch Sister Wives:brownbag: why I don't know, I just find them interesting ( ok sick) in a weird sort of way
> 
> ok now it's your turn, what's your dirty little secret, what do you watch that you wish maybe you didn't



I watch The real housewives. I love a lot of the crap on BRAVO. I also watch a lot of ID (investigation discovery) programs. - I love True Blood...but i think i mainly watch it because Eric (Alexander Skarsgård) is yummy! :wub2: :woohoo2:
Some other favorites are Game of Thrones, The Tudors (no longer on) and anything of that nature. I can't wait for Nurse Jackie to start again. and Shameless. I like 'Justified" too! Yikes! I watch far too much TV


----------



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

I love Toddler and Tiaras, honey Boo Boo, old TCM movies, anything on ID channel.
My husband said as many of the forensic Files that I watch, I should be able to get rid of him, not get caught and get the insurance money easy. 
Lol!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Recently I've been watching Turtle man and Gator Guys on animal planet. :blush:

My taste in TV seems to be changing. I can't stand sitcoms at all anymore! I do enjoy (I think it's called) 20/20 on OWN. And I like Dr. Phil and Dr. Oz.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I must be different, I don't watch any of the shows mentioned although I have watched turtleman and gatorboys a few times. I do like to laugh my butt off watching Finding Bigfoot because they seem to think everywhere they go there are Bigfoot's yet not once have they found any real proof. I think we'll find real flying saucers before they ever find a bigfoot. I do enjoy watching The Mentalist, I got hooked on that a few years ago. Other than that I just channel surf until something looks interesting.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am a General Hospital addict. I complain about how stupid it is, the moral values, blah, blah, blah and I still watch it every day lol.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:
I feel like you are speaking a foreign language! The ONLY name I even recognized from any of this stuff is the name Dr. Phil! If I were in the US & and had a TV on somewhere (probably in the bath room) I would watch the news or weather channel! 
Now, having said all of that we do stream a couple of shows on the computer once in a while like Downton Abby, and Blue Bloods. 
Sometimes something mindless is a good diversion! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

*Bravo!*

For me it is most shows on Bravo - LOVE Andy Cohen! Have watched all the seasons of every Real Housewive franchise except Miami. I'm also addicted to anything bridal - Say Yes To The Dress, David Tutura, Four Weddings etc. even though my daughter got married September 2012.

Everytime John walks in the room and I am watching a "bridal" show he laughs and rolls his eyes at me. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I now use the excuse that our son is getting married this September so just trying to keep up on the latest bridal trends. :innocent:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I watch Hoarders when my dh is not around. I just find it so disgusting how those people live. It's like watching a night mare unfold. I sometimes find myself making ugly faces because it is so gross, but I can't help myself.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I am tv shows junkie, and ex anime addict, but my most recent guilty pleasure is RuPaul's Drag Race... so... yeah. *blushes and hides under pillow*


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I watch Hoarders when my dh is not around. I just find it so disgusting how those people live. It's like watching a night mare unfold. I sometimes find myself making ugly faces because it is so gross, but I can't help myself.


Lol. That's hilarious!! And I watch it sometimes, too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills! I can't stomach any of the other ones. And General Hospital! Oh, and Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

All of the cooking shows and bravo.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

'Say Yes to the Dress'... 'Cheer Perfection'... and reruns of 'The Honeymooners'. I kinda get a kick out of 'Honey Boo Boo' too.. fascinating in a sick way! 

And yes, my husband doesn't get it at all..


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I watch Hoarders when my dh is not around. I just find it so disgusting how those people live. It's like watching a night mare unfold. I sometimes find myself making ugly faces because it is so gross, but I can't help myself.


I love watching Hoarders. It makes me want to clean my house! :w00t:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Hoarders, I forgot about that show. I've seen a few that had me gagging. I did watch "monsters inside me" once, never again, it really freaked me out.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, I know it's horrible...but any of The Bachelor or Bachlorette. The new one with Juan Pablo....yes, I'm married and he's much to young. It's so fun to watch those catty women. I love anything that David Tutera is on, I love him. Oh, my DH has sucked me into his shows Goldrush, Ax Men, Moonshiners (very entertaining).


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Paula ... I love this thread!

My problem is that some of the shows I like are on at the same time! Like Downton Abbey ... and, Sister Wives. Yes, let's just say that my taste is eclectic! :HistericalSmiley:

I also like The Talk. And ... House Hunters (including the international house hunting)

And, I like Veria ... great health shows on various subjects ... like cooking and yoga. 

Oh, and. ... What Would You Do? 


And, now for the biggie! Ta da! I love both The Bachelor and The Bachelorette! This is my way of taking a break from reality! LOL. I do love the gorgeous locations and have learned a lot about different cultures in so many different countries. And, I am always amazed how many professional woman participate ... doctors and lawyers, too. 

Oh, and I like some shows on the Oprah channel ... especially on Sunday.

For a lot of the shows I mentioned ... I don't get to see them on a regular basis. Life prevents me from doing so ... I have to keep appointments and do fun things like paying the bills, etc. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I regularly watched Gene Simmons Family Jewels and Orange County Choppers when they were on, and less so, keeping up with the K's, Beverly Hills Pawn and Pawn Stars there are more but I cant think of any...
i do like Little Couple and 19 kids and counting.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Dance Moms.
:blush: I love that show and I don't know why.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Is two the limit? There are so many new shows coming on.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I love to watch something that you don't have to think about. Something that I can read, talk on the phone or maybe take a little nap through and not feel like I missed something. My favorites usually come on Sci Fi channel. I like to watch aliens, monsters, sharks, alligators, earthquakes and twisters wreak havoc on the world!! I like Criminal Minds, The Blacklist and I too, watch hoarders. After it is over, I go through the house and throw away at least one thing in each room!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

A&E cancelled Hoarders! TLC might still have their hoarding show...I forget. Hoarders was my go-to cleaning motivation. Since it's not on anymore, my house is filthy!

Oh I love HGTV too. Especially Property Brothers. For obvious reasons, heh heh. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I like the twins also:HistericalSmileyh yea, Property Brothers:innocent: I love 19 kids and counting and little people big world
I have learned to watch many of the same shows dh watches, Pawn Stars, Blue Bloods, Counting cars:blush: while we are in the RV, he's the king of the channel changer:angry: When I get back home I have my own tv:chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> I am a General Hospital addict. I complain about how stupid it is, the moral values, blah, blah, blah and I still watch it every day lol.


Gee Bridget how can you? Lol...For quite a few years I was so addicted to GH that I would not make an appointment or date that interfered (no streaming back then.) I even participated in the forum. That was my introduction to forums...and let me tell you it was MEAN. I guess that is why I think SM is so kind. I mean if you were foolish enough to post a picture people would call you ugly...no kidding.

I don't even know why, but I just lost interest. Weird, just couldn't sit through a whole show, until I stopped even turning on the TV.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

GH is still on? I remember my MOM watching that when I was in grade school. The 50s. I don't have a tv, so can't say anything about what's on.


----------

